# End of Ramadan: Obama gifts a quarter billion more dollars to Syrian Muslims



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

August 11, 2013
_"Not __A Victim Of The Sequestration__..."_
Sending both he and Michelle's "warmest greetings" to Muslims around the globe, Barack Obama has also gifted almost an additional quarter billion dollars to the Muslims in Syria, as posted by the Borneo Post (of Malaysia) on Aug. 10, 2013 and also in a Presidential Press Office release of Aug. 7, 2013.
With the end of the Muslim month of Ramadan comes the Feast of the Fast-Breaking, correctly known in the Islamic world as _Eid al-Fitr_, the Obamas announced via their press secretary both their best regards to the followers of Mohammed as well as adding an additional $195,000,000 to the already $1,000,000,000 the American taxpayers have already sent to the war-torn West Asian nation.

http://www.examiner.com/article/end...uarter-billion-more-dollars-to-syrian-muslims


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy (Jan 26, 2005)

Fuckin' kidding me? 

When we get someone with balls in this office, I hope they tell every damn country to fuck off, get the money back. We're not the Jimmy Fund for the damn planet. This shit pisses me off to levels unheard of.


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2013)

IMPEACH this threat to the American way of life NOW!!!


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

Our military is suffering the effects of sequestration but he sent a quarter billion to the enemy.

The Republicans and the TP had better unfuck themselves, join forces and produce a winner for 2016 because this country has gone to shit in just five years. Imagine what 12 years of socialism will do.


----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

We need a Brutus.


----------



## wwonka (Dec 8, 2010)

I want to know where all this money is coming from? 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)

wwonka said:


> I want to know where all this money is coming from?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


Check your pockets.


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2013)

Hush said:


> We need a Brutus.


And an Octavian to clean out the rest


----------

